# Outtakes today.



## abyssal one (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for your hard work. Is what you described a long term solution to the great deal of lag and multiple 500 internal server error messages?

BTW Please don't think I am complaining, I am not. I am sure I couldn't even fathom the amount of bandwidth a board like this takes, I am merely curious.


----------



## Pein (Jun 23, 2007)

the forum is moving pretty darn fast now thnx mbxx
now can you upload a new theme


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 23, 2007)

AHA! you're online.


Oh, and THANKS man for being the sadmin that helps. 
Lol I don't know if doing all this for the forum is a pain for you, or whatever your reasons are, but I think it's awesome you're always there when we need you the most.

While you're here, is it possible to put back the who's viewing the thread/forum feature?

If it's not possible then I understand, but it'd be awesome if  you could.


----------



## Red (Jun 23, 2007)

The forums are doing great, thanks man.

so um how bout a new skin......


----------



## darkwater297 (Jun 23, 2007)

A new skin must be implemented.


----------



## Jink (Jun 23, 2007)

Kool ka lang said:


> While you're here, is it possible to put back the who's viewing the thread/forum feature?
> 
> If it's not possible then I understand, but it'd be awesome if  you could.



Ew don't do that. That's one of the worst features NF ever had.


----------



## Sasori (Jun 23, 2007)

Yea it was harder to stalk ppl with that thing on.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Jun 23, 2007)

Lol, well, I like seeing who lurks n' stuff, and who ever's lookin' at my sketchbook thread. and I like seeing how many people are in the forum at the same time.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 23, 2007)

^Yeah I agree. It feels so lonely when I can't see who else is in the section I'm in.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 23, 2007)

Finally                .


----------



## Spell (Jun 24, 2007)

So pek didn't kill Mbxx


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 24, 2007)

it's been working pretty fast for me. definitely faster than before.
i've also gotten less 500 errors.


----------



## Pein (Jun 24, 2007)

it's running fast no 500 errors since yesterday


----------



## Spell (Jun 24, 2007)

Mbxx said:


> I rather would like to hear some optinions of the forum speed / stability now ?


It works pretty well IMO


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah I'm late with this, but it's working quite fast right now.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 24, 2007)

It's working pretty well now, thanks for fixing it. :3


----------



## Yellow (Jun 24, 2007)

Mbxx said:


> I rather would like to hear some optinions of the forum speed / stability now ?



It's working pretty well. Still the ocasional errors but they are a lot less than before and the forum is faster now.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jun 24, 2007)

It's working fast but sometimes lags when opening a page/link. It should be perfect in no time.


----------



## DarkFire (Jun 24, 2007)

Fast for me and quite stable


----------



## chubby (Jun 25, 2007)

Maybe it's only me, but I the forums have actually been messing up a bit more frequent than they were before >_<


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jun 25, 2007)

Mbxx said:


> I was customizing stuff a little the last 2 hours... therefore don?t wonder.
> 
> 
> Edit: it seeeeemmmms tooo work. to good to believe. But seeeeemmmmms stable and fast now.



Thanks it seeeeems to be better now. Now how bout that new skin?


----------

